# Toro 1132 add a light



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

I have a new to me Toro 1132 (1994/95) and I was wondering if I could add a light to it? I dont think it was an option on this model but would it be possible to add one?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

look on the frame by the left tire and get the serial number then you can look it up on toro's website. you have to have a stator on your machine though


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

You could add a small belt driven alternator/generator that could easily run the lights. Some people have done that. Another thing that works well is LED bicycle head lights usually 2 of them is more than enough light and they are rechargeable and you can always use them for your bike in the summer.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Kestral said:


> I have a new to me Toro 1132 (1994/95) and I was how wondering if I could add a light to it? I dont think it was an option on this model but would it be possible to add one?


My powershift came with a headlight circuit, go to this thread to see how to add LEDs instead of the dim halogen type. 
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...rading-your-snowblower-lights-led-lights.html
I believe that you probably have a black wire near your electric starter under your gas tank that is your headlight wire.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Get two nite rider 650 bike lights they will clamp on the handles and throw more light than the other thing


----------

